# My New Bike



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

for all you bikers just thought id let you know that I've traded my rsv4 in for a zzr1400

pics to follow


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Good choice :thumbup: Green i hope?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well that will fly :yes:

:tomcat:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry carl can't do the green thing!!

Black all the way for me


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I want the green but I'm not allowed any bikes since we had the little one


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent choice....the handling is a little different being longer but ballistic in a straight line....


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

They look incredible, but too much bike for me. Triumph rider here. Looking fwd to the photos.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fitz666 said:


> Excellent choice....the handling is a little different being longer but ballistic in a straight line....


The zzr is actually only just over 100 mm longer than the rsv4


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

right, so its in my garage now

if its a nicer day tommorrow i might be able to get some pictures.

must say tho seeing my old bike going away kinda brought a tear to my eye!!


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

get it out of the garage and ride it!!!! My bike hasn't been properly clean since the day I rode it home from the dealer , 4 years ago. Its got 28,000 miles on it now


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely job the Kwaker. :yes: I have ridden the 900 Z1B in the seventies and more recently the 1100, the 1200 to France and had ago on the 14 but the best bike I have ever ridden is the Bus. What about those pictures?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Lovely job the Kwaker. :yes: I have ridden the 900 Z1B in the seventies


Very envious, my little legs never allowed me to have the z900.

I managed the z650, loads of CB750' s, GS750, GS850 and the CB900 (just), CB1000 (just), GT550's and all the RD's, just couldn't manage the bulk and height of the Z900.

And you would have laughed at me trying to get a Z1000st off the side stand!! :threaten:


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> Lovely job the Kwaker. :yes: I have ridden the 900 Z1B in the seventies and more recently the 1100, the 1200 to France and had ago on the 14 but the best bike I have ever ridden is the Bus. What about those pictures?


that pic brings it all back,my mate had one,i had[and still have]a 1970 t120 bonnie.he used to leave me for dead on the straights but i used to catch him on the twisty bits.apology to op for jumping in..


----------

